# Better Late Than Never



## Sidewinder (Jul 27, 2010)

Brethern,

I finally jumped on the band wagon and checked out the site...Awesome job Blake. Everybody talks about this web site and I just couldn't take it anymore, so get ready to hear a lot of non-sence out of me.

Blake...I hope to see you at our cook-off again this year. Bring the family and make a day of it (or two).


----------



## david918 (Jul 27, 2010)

About time you got here Brandon see you tonight at practice.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jul 27, 2010)

Heya! Nice to see you on Bro. Cruz!


----------



## JTM (Jul 27, 2010)

welcome to the boards.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jul 27, 2010)

Welcome Brother!


----------

